# Grey water tank/ water heater



## 99897 (Jul 4, 2006)

When we bought this 20 year old Hymer 534 all instructions were in German and the bloke I got it from had not used it - hence learning how everything works is a process of trial and error.
Two questions for the forum: 

1. How do I empty the grey water tank?
2. How does the water heater work?

Thanks in advance,

Will and Kate


----------

